

Extraordinary mathematician Alexandre Grothendieck celebrates his 80th birthday in self-imposed isolation - dood
http://www.sciencenews.org/view/generic/id/31898/title/Sensitivity_to_the_harmony_of_things

======
technoguyrob
There is an interesting Reddit discussion talking about the man:

<http://reddit.com/info/6ivyk/comments/>

For those who don't know who Grothendieck was, he essentially pioneered how we
do modern mathematics. What Weierstrass, Riemann and Cauchy did to formalize
the calculus, Grothendieck did to modern algebraic, topological and analytic
notions. With the exception of Godel, I can't think of many mathematicians in
the same league as he is (or at least was).

